Ask HN: What are the best resource for learning Angular 2? - Kaladin
======
pramttl
Since we are yet to see the first Angular2 release (almost there, but not
yet); most Angular2 third-party resources may not provide the most up to date
information, so the best place to learn Angular right now is really the
official Angular documentation i.e. [https://angular.io/](https://angular.io/)
, because it is updated quite often.

1\. If you are looking for a book to learn in a sequential way then ng-book is
a good option. ng-book is updated regularly however it is not free.
[https://www.ng-book.com/2/#features](https://www.ng-book.com/2/#features)

2\. New blog posts are also a great way to learn about certain Angular topics.
Examples:

2(a):
[http://blog.thoughtram.io/categories/angular-2/](http://blog.thoughtram.io/categories/angular-2/)

2(b): [http://angularjs.blogspot.com/](http://angularjs.blogspot.com/) (Has
both Angular 1.x and 2.x articles, written by Angular core developers)

3\. Learning by observing:

3(a): material2 is a library, being developed by the Angular team itself, that
is based on Angular2 and is frequently updated to use the latest Angular2
version (currently RC5). I refer to the material2 source code to learn the
best way to write my own Angular2 app and custom components:
[https://github.com/angular/material2/tree/master/src/lib](https://github.com/angular/material2/tree/master/src/lib)

~~~
ruraljuror
+1 for official documentation at angular.io I have been working on a new
project using ng2 during my time off over the past week. That documentation is
very extensive

------
code777777
Pluralsight has a couple of classes such as:
[https://app.pluralsight.com/library/courses/play-by-play-
ang...](https://app.pluralsight.com/library/courses/play-by-play-
angular-2-quick-start-john-papa-ward-bell/table-of-contents)

------
gdi2290
[http://angularclass.com](http://angularclass.com) has courses on Angular 2

